# Hamster help



## Hamsterdam (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
Yesterday Hamsterdam’s eye started popping out and I couldn’t take him to the vet until this morning (vet closed early yesterday because of coronavirus). Anyways, so he said that the hamster’s fine but his eye is gone and if it gets worse we’ll have to remove it. Until now he’s fine, but I noticed he’s been inactive and sleeping all the time (he used to wake up at 7 pm now it’s 11 pm and he’s still asleep). Also I noticed he hasn’t been drinking water but he did eat the cucumber and the apple slice i gave him. And he seemed more sensitive to the light than usual, he used to play in the light without it bothering him or anything and for long periods of time. I also placed him a bit closer to the heater to get him warm. 
But do you think he’s in pain? Is that why he’s not moving as much and acting weird? Is there something else I can do to help him? And is it okay if he doesn’t drink water but still stays hydrated on apple and cucumber or is it different?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I’m really sorry your hamsters not well  I hope he feels better soon, maybe try talking to the vet and ask for advice? Maybe he could be sensitive to light because of his eye problem, keep an eye on him for a few days and see if he goes back to normal, if he doesn’t maybe it needs to be removed, I don’t know a lot about hamsters but they can store water from cucumber so I wouldn’t worry too much about the not drinking aslong as he’s eating and having some cucumber he should be ok, I was told some hamsters don’t like drinking water so to give cucumber instead, again I don’t know a lot about hamsters myself but I hope I helped a little at least


----------



## Hamsterdam (Mar 19, 2020)

Owner of tubby said:


> I'm really sorry your hamsters not well  I hope he feels better soon, maybe try talking to the vet and ask for advice? Maybe he could be sensitive to light because of his eye problem, keep an eye on him for a few days and see if he goes back to normal, if he doesn't maybe it needs to be removed, I don't know a lot about hamsters but they can store water from cucumber so I wouldn't worry too much about the not drinking aslong as he's eating and having some cucumber he should be ok, I was told some hamsters don't like drinking water so to give cucumber instead, again I don't know a lot about hamsters myself but I hope I helped a little at least


Hi! Thank you for the reply! But he had a stroke and probably won't make it... Hoping for the best.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Hamsterdam said:


> Hi! Thank you for the reply! But he had a stroke and probably won't make it... Hoping for the best.


 oh no, I hope he recovers


----------



## B Love (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm so sorry! Hopefully your hamster will recover. Unfortunately, if you think he's in severe pain and he can't get well, it might be best to go to the vet to get him euthanized. It's very upsetting, but it might be what you have to do. Keep him hydrated with lots of water and foods like, cucumber and apple. (No apple seeds though. They are toxic to hammies!) Give him good healthy food and just keep loving him no matter what happens. I'm sorry, I hope he gets well soon! I'll be praying for you and your hamster.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Hamsterdam said:


> Hi! Thank you for the reply! But he had a stroke and probably won't make it... Hoping for the best.


 Just wondering how he is  I've been thinking about him, I hope he's ok❤


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm really sorry to hear about your hamster however I do think you are in the wrong with what you have done. You denied it of veterinary care as you stated on your first post that there was blood present a couple of days before then. You can't use the coronavirus as an excuse as measures have been put in place weeks prior to this so it's simply not an excuse.

Not only did you deny your hamster care, you also let it suffer. No vet would look at a popped out eye and say its fine. No its not, I have never heard of a vet saying it's fine. Your story is simply just that. A popped out eye is painful and will rupture. It'd be unethical to 'leave it'. Also would have prescribed medication to help with pain and swelling as well as potential infection. You have let this animal suffer. it is a small life and no they don't live long but it is still a life! if there was nothing that the vet could do it should have been euthanised as it would have been unethical and goes against what vets and doctors swear by. They have an oath.

I strongly suggest you really think about your actions and the consequences. Really research and think before you get another animal. it will only suffer like this one has 

A few of you may think this is cruel but this person has stated a while back about blood and discharge from the eye. they were told and didn't listen. they left it a long time before seeking 'vet' attention. They pay the price no and think this is a story for sympathy. Came back on here to escape the outside world for a few moments and now bloody fuming as someone left their animal to suffer after being told the foreseeable consequences of this action. This person deserves no sympathy. Hope this LIFE is in a better place! Shame on you​


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your hamster however I do think you are in the wrong with what you have done. You denied it of veterinary care as you stated on your first post that there was blood present a couple of days before then. You can't use the coronavirus as an excuse as measures have been put in place weeks prior to this so it's simply not an excuse.
> 
> Not only did you deny your hamster care, you also let it suffer. No vet would look at a popped out eye and say its fine. No its not, I have never heard of a vet saying it's fine. Your story is simply just that. A popped out eye is painful and will rupture. It'd be unethical to 'leave it'. Also would have prescribed medication to help with pain and swelling as well as potential infection. You have let this animal suffer. it is a small life and no they don't live long but it is still a life! if there was nothing that the vet could do it should have been euthanised as it would have been unethical and goes against what vets and doctors swear by. They have an oath.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, hamsters lives may be short but they are so important, my emergency vets I take my dog to also look after small animals, and I registered my hamster there a few weeks after having him, as I know now if anything ever happens, god forbid I can take him straight there if my local vets are closed. My brother has a hamster too and last year she had a horrific accident, she got her paw trapped between her wheel and cage, blood everywhere and he never thought of registering a hamster at the vets, he was so upset, but he took her to the vets and they luckily saw her there and then as an emergency they were really nice and understanding, she's absolutely fine now and still going!


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Owner of tubby said:


> I understand where you're coming from, hamsters lives may be short but they are so important, my emergency vets I take my dog to also look after small animals, and I registered my hamster there a few weeks after having him, as I know now if anything ever happens, god forbid I can take him straight there if my local vets are closed. My brother has a hamster too and last year she had a horrific accident, she got her paw trapped between her wheel and cage, blood everywhere and he never thought of registering a hamster at the vets, he was so upset, but he took her to the vets and they luckily saw her there and then as an emergency they were really nice and understanding, she's absolutely fine now and still going!


I think she's almost three! :O


----------

